# Donkeys and Bolts game...



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Chargers we screwed twice (Bailey INT and Cutler fumble) and it looks like the ref is owning it.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3589407


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The Ref admitted he blew the call, Jay Cutler said in a post game interview that it was a fumble and the NFL will be changing the rule (mark my words). 

Chargers got screwed, and that's coming from a Cowboys fan.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just shows god is also a broncos fan. I loved every minute of it. Except when the chargers took the lead. That sucked a little.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Just shows god is also a broncos fan. I loved every minute of it. Except when the chargers took the lead. That sucked a little.


What?? I thought the Broncos were god's little joke.  Nope God's a Colts fan after Sunday.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Nope God's a Colts fan after Sunday.


 Yeah I saw that one too. I think he also likes the colts. Especially when they play the broncos.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

For some reason he frickin' hates the Chargers. Maybe he was a Drew Brees fan? :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I miss Ryan Leaf. That guy was freakin hilarious. :lol:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh so the shoe fits when it's on the other foot. You really want to take a win that was given to you? Bronco fans should be ashamed! 

At least BYU blocked a field goal to win their game!

Denver had this one handed to them in a sick way. The coaches for Denver should have had their QB take a knee and hand the ball to the Chargers giving them the win.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I was impressed with Hockuley (may be spelled wrong) durring the game saying he got the call wrong. They should not blow there wistles until action has stopped and they could avoid a lot of those mistakes.
I'm a Broncos fan, so I didn't mind the call too bad, but I would have been pissed if it would have gone the other way.
Still the Broncos played good enough to win the game. It just was a crappy way to end the game.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

HighnDry did we run you off months ago? When did you decide to crawl back.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> HighnDry did we run you off months ago? When did you decide to crawl back.


No. I was asked to leave by Fatbass.

Is there something with my opinion that is irritating to you?

I've tried to rib several people on this site...I used to do it with all my friends and they did it back. We used to know that it was just all in fun. Has the world become so serious that friends can't razz each other?

I have left other sites because I hurt people's feelings. I'm okay leaving this one if that's the feeling here too. Just let me know.


----------

